# Help: Feed Reverse Lever on Heavy 10?



## Splat (May 30, 2012)

I don't know if only the SB Heavy 10's have this type of feed reverse lever (FRL) on the headstock but anyway....  On my new-to-me Heavy 10 the FRL brass(?) handle was broken off. I  searched around the web and haven't found anyone with one for sale so I  may have to make one. Can anyone please explain to me how the feed reverse lever is supposed to work? Do you just squeeze the two handles together to be able to move them up/down. Is there a pin mechanism or something in there? Thank you.


----------



## OldMachinist (May 30, 2012)

The brass lever when squeezed toward the feed reverse lever pulls the spring loaded pin out so you can change the lead screw direction or put in in neutral. The 10" and 13" South Bend used the same brass lever.


----------



## Splat (May 30, 2012)

OldMachinist said:


> The brass lever when squeezed toward the feed reverse lever pulls the spring loaded pin out so you can change the lead screw direction or put in in neutral. The 10" and 13" South Bend used the same brass lever.



Thank you, sir! I should be able to craft one up. :thinking:


----------



## jumps4 (May 30, 2012)

I believe this is your handle for $49.95
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46042e8c74
steve


----------



## Splat (May 30, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> I believe this is your handle for $49.95
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46042e8c74
> steve



Thanks Steve. If I can't make a working one I'll pro'lly buy that.


----------



## Splat (May 31, 2012)

Knew I should'a just bought that one off'a Fleabay!  It's gone.  Ya snooze, ya looze!


----------

